# Greetings from South Central Kansas



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome!

And good luck...


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome!

And good luck...


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Newbie here too.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Ratherfly (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm new here also, without the experienced husband. In fact, mine was against my beekeeping. Guess he changed his mind because "Santa" brought me a lovely starter kit.

Last night I attended my first beekeeping class.

There is so much to learn!

Nice to meet you, KsMilkMaid. I'm Tina, from Connecticut


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome KMM!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Keep trying and I am most confident you will succeed. Maybe ask him for help ocassionally and I'll bet he'll once more be interested even though he seemed to really have bad luck. I just hope my one one queen and bees keep doing as well as I am guessing they are from watching them get pollen almost part of every day here in Las Vegas. It sure isn't like in Montana where I wondered for months if they really were doing O.K. and had enough honey to do well.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Sounds like you have a pretty nice guy and know how to keep him that way. I have always believed in trying to never take too much of the bees winter honey but knowing so little what that really means I usually take nothing the first year, I am sure if you ask others can help you in many areas of beekeeping.


----------



## KsMilkMaid (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello and thanks for the warm welcome. Yes, there is a lot to learn. One minute I think I've got it down pretty good, the next I'm doubting myself. Can't wait to get the bees in - they are supposed to come May 5. Seems like such a long time, but have lots to do till then. Any tips could be appreciated, Tina, and good luck to you.


----------



## KsMilkMaid (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome samoadc! You know you are right. He IS starting to get excited too with me telling him about all the new this and that. I have confidence he will come around - he enjoyed it toooo much! He has already told me that he will carry my supers for me. Now how can you not love a guy like that?!?!?!


----------



## KsMilkMaid (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my what a beautiful part of the country. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## KsMilkMaid (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. Nice web site. Just wondering if you use any screened bottom boards up your way?


----------

